# IWin Game Error Message HS4



## melissaparker19 (Jan 22, 2012)

i downloaded a few games through IWin. after download i click tp play and it gives me a message stating this hardware accelerator does not support it. error HS4. does anyone know wut i have to do to correct it and be able to play my games


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What system specs are you running?
Which Games?


----------



## melissaparker19 (Jan 22, 2012)

wrench97 said:


> What system specs are you running?
> Which Games?


the game is from IWin thats where i download games on my computer. i have windows 7 ultimate. what are specs and how would i find that out


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Brand and Model is good place to start.


----------



## melissaparker19 (Jan 22, 2012)

MS Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit SP1
DELL Comp Corp
Model 0U1325


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Would that be Otiplex GX270?


----------



## melissaparker19 (Jan 22, 2012)

*error message HS4*

I downloaded a few games from Iwin and after the game ive selected downloads and i click play. A box pops up stating no hardware for accelerated games> Error HS4. what do i have to do to correct it? I have MS Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit SP1. DELL Computer Corp and model #0U1325 (microprocessor)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: error message HS4*

Do not post more then one thread about the same problem. I have merged your 2 threads. 
Try posting in iWin's Forum. You will have more luck there then in the general Microsoft Forum


----------



## melissaparker19 (Jan 22, 2012)

how do i find out if it is Otiplex?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What does it say on the front of the case?


----------

